# radar



## nixbligga (28. Mai 2001)

shit, hab ich doch neulich eine seite mit nem geilen tut gefunden, wie man ein radar macht, habs zu meinen favoriten getan und weiss nimmer welche seite des war, kennt die vielleicht auch einer? ich glaub ich bin ueber nen link aus dem forum hier auf besagte seite...


----------



## nixbligga (28. Mai 2001)

des gibts doch nicht, jetz sach bitte endlich einer wo`s des tut gibt,
ich verzweifel hier halb und ihr postet nicht mal...


----------



## Sovok (28. Mai 2001)

hab das tut auch schonma gelesen
war auf jeden fall ne us seite
klapper mal unten die photoshop us-pages ab... wenn dus dann noch ned hast schau ich in meinen favoriten


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Mai 2001)

http://www.tutorialsuche.de !?


----------



## nixbligga (30. Mai 2001)

*in meinen favs nicht*

also ich hab jetzt all meine favoriten und die links auf dieser seite nochmal durchsucht, aber ich finds einfach nicht ;((
ich hatte schonmal das Problem, daß mein internet explorer eine seite nicht zu den favortien hinzugefügt hat, obwohl ich den befehl dazu gegeben hab...

:-[Micro$hit:-[ :#:--

kannst du mal bitte schaun, ob du die seite zu deinen favoriten hinzugefügt hast?:|


----------



## Hellspawn (3. Juni 2001)

http://www.wastedyouth.org
gibts das eigentlich och? als ich auf die seite wollte, war der server immer down


----------



## Scalé (3. Juni 2001)

<offtopic>


> hey guys, we found a new host and we're working on gettin the site back.. we lost some of the newer stuff with the deskmod crash, but we'll get something done today hopefully. also, we're workin on the redesign and it should be done soon too.. keep checking back for updates. thanks
> 
> -matteo


</offtopic>


----------



## nixbligga (4. Juni 2001)

*?*

war des radar tut auf wastedyout?


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juni 2001)

jup ich glaub sowat hab ich mal da gesehen 
oder wars doch ein nachtsichtgeraet?¿


----------



## Scalé (4. Juni 2001)

Nachtsichgerät gabs glaub ich dort


----------



## Bolle (6. Juni 2001)

ja auf http://www.wastedyouth.org gabs das Tut zum Nachtsichtgerät hab es mir glaube ch ausgedruckt wenn noch Interesse besteht schreib ich es ab oder scanne es ein...


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Juni 2001)

tach,
wenn du ein radar erzeugen willst downloade dir mal diese filter
hier 
---FILTER---[ 
Entpacke sie in den plug in´s ordner von PH, starte PH und geh unter 
Filter -> UnPlugged Tools -> Radar 

ps: spiele erstmal mit dem tool und wende es nicht einfach so auf einem bild an, in einem kreisausschnitt sieht es gut aus, so wie bei CS



gruss smallB


----------



## dermatze (13. Juni 2003)

das tut für das radar findet man aufphotoshoptutorials.de  ;-]


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. Juni 2003)

06.06.2001 15:52
Dämmert's?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. Juni 2003)

Haha, das nimmt so langsam irgendwie überhand mit den uralten Threads.


----------

